# Havaianas



## prinzessin784 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am obessed with these sandals for summer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What do you think of them?  I've found some really cute ones on E-bay, included purple flowered ones with little crystals on them!  I think I'm going to have a new love for the warm weather


----------



## Milena (Apr 14, 2007)

uhuh ... I just love them ;D
I have +- 4 or 5 pairs of them and wear it all the time. Here it's summer almost all the time ;P ;x ^^

Just to know ... how much do you pay for one pair ? I've heard that outside Brazil, Havaianas is very expensive.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes they are reallllly expensive!  The plain ones aren't too bad but I'm a sucker for the pretty ones with sparkles and stuff haha and those can range from $25 to upwards of $100 depending on how cool they are and how hard to find!  I don't think I'd pay more than $30 for a pair though.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 14, 2007)

those are so cute! I have red flowered ones theyre so comfortable too. I pay like 15-20 for mine at urban outfitters.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

o0o0o0o i LOVE haviana flip flops! they are so comfortable! i heard that jennifer aniston is a fan of them! i bought 2 pairs while my friend was working at copeland sports because they were on close-out and she had an employee discount, so they ended up being like $5 a pair! =D


----------



## jess98765 (May 4, 2007)

ooohhh i have a pair of plain brown ones and they are so comfy! i love em'


----------



## User34 (May 4, 2007)

I think they are a lil' overrated. 
They are cute but there are other flip flops out there just as comfy for a much more cheaper price.
In my old store they'd run from 12 to 22.


----------



## pearl (May 14, 2007)

Ah I love them! The Cadillac of flipflops =D I got some on ebay for around 12 bucks.. I didn't know they could go upwards of 30 bucks - Holy!!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 14, 2007)

I like rainbow brand flip flops =]. They last forever, and the company will repair them for you if they break. A lot of doctors recommend them for people who need arch support. 

The only thing is they cost upwards of $45 per pair. They're "the thing" in California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 90% of everyone I know has at least one pair.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2007)

20+ dollars for RUBBER flip flops??? wow.. aren't those the same type of thing you can get at old navy for 2.99 ? 

I agree with the Rainbow brand flip flops. much more comfortable than rubber straps. Same with Reef sandals. those are all I wear.


----------

